# question about adopting



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not sure this is the right place to post this and if not, please move to the right place. 

As most of you know, I adopted Naudia two weeks ago. When I took her my my vet for a wellness check, I was asked about her vaccination hx. When dogs are adopted from a Petfinder ad, it always sys they are UTD, but to be sure don't they always come with at least the vaccination records? 

My vet wanted to administer the complete series because I was not certain. I held off on it, and asked the lady I got her from for the vaccination records ONLY. She was supposed to give them to me last night, but failed to bring them with her, and did not call to tell me, so I drove an hour to go get the records, only to find out it was a wasted trip. I was frustrated by her lack of responsibility and concern for the welfare of this dog. 

I am having Naudia spayed this morning at a cheaper clinic, mainly to save $$ in this tough economy. This morning she writes me a nasty email saying I had lied to her about needing the records. When I met with the lady yesterday, in our brief conversation, I had _simply mentioned_, that I noticed Naudia is a couner surfer and garbage hound. She told me that she had made it clear Naudia had some baggage and that I have no right to be upset about anything. At one point last week I called this lady to ask her how she would suggest I deal with the SA issue and she said in the email that 'she told me that this dog had baggage and had never shown signs of SA while in foster'...she never did offer any advice to help with the issue when we spoke last week. All of this is over asking for vaccination records for my vet!!

Now I am concerend that this lady might try to pick the dog up after being spayed and leave me stuck with the bill!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why is this person so defensive? Is she with a rescue or an independent? 

If having the shots "again" won't hurt her then I would do that, have her spayed, call a trainer and never contact the 'rescue' person again.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Bev,

Do you have an adoption contract? 

MJ


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is supposed to be a 'rescue'. She actually left the previous vets name and number with my 'cheaper clinic' this morning. I still have to deal with this lady to get the dogs AKC papers, altho I am not holding my breath that they will come thru, at which time I will cut all ties with her. I suspect her defensiveness is due to not being completely forthcoming with me about the dog overall. 

No adoption contract....I never even filled out the application for this dog...went to meet the dog two weeks ago. Asked about how to go about the app, and was told they would forgo the app because she had failed to email it to me as agreed, so I ended up bringing this girl home with me after only a one hour meet.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

In the long run, something has been fishy about the whole thing from this 1st meeting two weeks ago. The only reason the dog is still with after yesterday's fiasco is because she is safer with me IMHO


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow...so she has no information on you at all? And you have nothing in writing stating the dog is yours?

I would keep my mouth shut about any training/medical issues. Get the AKC papers from her and run far, run fast with your dog.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The vet should not release the dog to anyone other than the person that dropped the dog off.

Did you find the dog off of petfinder, or another source?
As I have been watching craigslist for awhile there is a really strange bunch the get dogs off of craigslist, and then flip them for profit. I know they have moved into the Washington area after being ran off here in Oregon.

Have your vet scan the dog to see if it has a chip. If no chip have them do it. Chipping is a proof of ownership that is pretty sound.

It is strange for the agency to get so defensive as no one knows what behaviors will creep up as they transition from place to place. 
I am in Oregon, but if we can help with any behaviors let us know.
You can e-mail me at [email protected] anytime.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08wow...so she has no information on you at all? And you have nothing in writing stating the dog is yours?
> 
> I would keep my mouth shut about any training/medical issues. Get the AKC papers from her and run far, run fast with your dog.


Not exactly...she was supposed to send the vaccination records to me last week via postal service, so I gave her my name and address and she has had my cell number from day 1. But the day I brought the dog home all she knew was my first name!! 

I just don't see anything wrong with asking for those records on a dog that has issues. Am I wrong?

I did call the vet and leave strict instructions that I am the ONLY one allowed to pick the dog up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Legally, our vet can NOT release to anyone other than the person dropping the dog off. Paula has some really good advice there and if there isn't a chip...get one immediately in your name.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh...but there is a chip!! I inquired with the company about getting it transferred when I first got the dog, only because I am now the one responsible for her, and just recieved those apers yesterday. While I was looking into that, I also made sure this girl has not been stolen


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, I found her on Petfinder. 
Edited to remove any identifying information








Her ad is still up and does not reflect adopted or adoption pending. She was free on the condition that I have her spayed. I was not supposed to get her unless I had a pre paid spay deal with my vet, but they let me take her on the condition I spay her within 30 days. The microship info says she belonged to a edited, but I have ben unable to get any more info than that.

This girls #1 issue is the Separation Anxiety. Once that is dealt with I can focus more on training for other issues like counter surfing(which I am teaching to stay out of the kitchen altogether) and basic OB.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is what she said in her email this morning:
Vets for less has all the info they need. I contacted them at 7am this morning as soon as they opened. They informed me that they do not require vaccine records to alter a dog. Why would you tell me otherwise and make it very clear that this had to be done to spay her? "For Nadia's sake", as you stated. It makes me very uneasy that you are telling me differently then the vet has. As I told you from the time you first called about Nadia before adopting her, you would receive her records AFTER she was altered. You had already tried to transfer her microchip without altering her and then said I hadn't told you. I made it very clear that we would retain legal ownership until she was altered. You adopted a purebred (registered) GSD at ZERO cost to you. Normal adoption fees with us average $300. We offered a free adoption because she was a special case that needed to properly bond before altering. We told you very clearly what her history was that we knew about. Yesterday at the park you asked if she was ours for the last year. How could that get so mixed up for you? In all the years of rescuing we have yet to have a dog returned to us, we pride ourselves in matching dogs with owners properly. People realize that adopting a dog can come with baggage when adopting and we were very very clear that this dog had baggage. She never showed any signs of separation anxiety in our foster care program, but if she bonds with a human closely she could develop it like most other GSD's. We had to scramble desperately to get another foster home lined up when you said you wanted to return Nadia. I am glad it worked out but we were a bit shocked. Now you are upset that she counter surfs and destroys the house when left home alone loose. She is a rescue, we made it clear she had no training. She never did these behaviors in foster because we never let it happen. You have to set them up for success so they can get a good start in there new life. Did you expect a fully trained perfect dog? Rescues typically end up needing homes because they are not trained. We also made it very clear that she had no training. I hope this has all been a misunderstanding, but i am very uneasy that i am getting two stories. You seemed very agitated that you had not received her paperwork even though we made it clear you would receive it after the alter.

My reply:
First off, I would like to thank you for calling in her vaccination info. It was my personal vet that inquired about her previous vaccinations, not vets for less. Because of the fact that I did not have any information about her vaccination history, they(my personal vet) wanted to do the complete works, which could be bad for her health, hence the wording 'for Naudia's sake' I am only having her spayed at Vets for Less to save money as anyone suffering from the economy would. 

I _inquired_ about transferring her microchip only because I am the person responsible for her at this time. I was curious if you may of had Naudia longer than a week to ten days....a matter of curiosity only. 

When I called you about the separation anxiety, it was a concern as it had never been spoke of. I cannot afford to move and if the anxiety had not been controllable, my landlord would not have allowed me to keep her(as I explained in our discussion), or I would have had to move. When we spoke about this issue, I was actually hoping you had some good training advice to help her get thru it since you are, after all, a dog trainer as well as a rescue. 

I was not and am not upset that she is a counter surfer...I merely mentioned it. I am training her to stay out of the kitchen, just as I have with my male. As for setting her up for success....she is very successful here. Naudia has made remarkable progress in the two short weeks she has been here. 

I believe that we have both misunderstood each other in our conversations, but Naudia is here to stay and she is, as I write this, at the vets for less in Puyallup for her surgery. My only question at this point is how would you like for me to get the proof of spay to you so we can proceed with the finalization of her adoption?

Sincerely,
Bev


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Bev - 

Get all the papers you need from this woman, change her chip over and never, ever, ever call this lady again. Ever. Something about her email to you does not sound right at all...maybe that she mentions how very clear things were made to you repeatedly.


Good luck with the rescue woman and with Naudia.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Mandalay







believe me, I want nothing more to do with her once I get the papers.


----------



## hogster (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a question. I am looking at a 2yr old that didn't make the police screening. The dog seems very nice and some what calm for living in a kennel most of its life. I'm thinking about taking the dog home as a pet. I have experience with dogs and know I need to train and work with the Shepherd. My question is. Is this a good idea or should I get a puppy instead? I know very hard to answer.... My friend who works at the kennel works with her and really likes the dog. When I looked at her she didn't show any signs of aggression, shyness, or pulling from the leash or trying to get to other dogs passing by, just looked at them. Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

There are a number of threads that describe why puppies are so much more work than a mature dog. If you think an older dog will not bond to you - you are wrong. If you have met this girl and you like her, you shouldn't hesitate for a moment.


----------

